
Abraham Wald and the Missing Bullet Holes - samclemens
https://medium.com/@penguinpress/an-excerpt-from-how-not-to-be-wrong-by-jordan-ellenberg-664e708cfc3d#.qb3v64w70
======
bllguo
Wald's airplane damage story is a favorite example of one of my statistics
professors. Humbling example of how statistics can easily be misinterpreted,
at least for me. I can see myself making this kind of mistake (that the
officers made).

------
ktamura
I highly recommend Ellenberg's "How Not To Be Wrong". Ellenberg is a first-
class mathematician and general expositor, and his book illustrates the power
(and the limitation, in an endearing way) of mathematics as a tool of thought.

